# Best Jerky Processor??



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Where's the best place to get your deer jerkied? The one place we were told about in Tooele isn't accepting wild game this year... Any suggestions??


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

how about your home in your own oven???????? not hard at all and is absoulutley delicious.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

haha after cutting up an elk & 3 muleys for meat... we're to the point of willing to pay someone to make our jerky.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds like you had yourself a hell of a hunting season. good luck on finding a place to get your jerky done.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can take it to clays in draper. there pretty good down there. that where we take are deer and elk to. my friend just got his antelope jerkyed by them and it was dang good.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you are around ogden take it to a place up around 36th street you will have to look in the book for the name.
Sad part about taking meat in for jerkey you never get your own it that matters.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thompsons smoke house in Erda is great.
And you will get your own meat back there.


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

ford's in provo is the best i have had.


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

+1 on fords especially the hot n sweet flavor


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 for Thompsons.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

+2 Fords. Great stuff.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> haha after cutting up an elk & 3 muleys for meat... we're to the point of willing to pay someone to make our jerky.


So after having 3 kids are you going to pay some other man to make the next one for you?

Do it yourself at home and in the oven!


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Meat Co.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Boulder hunter said:


> Springville Meat Co.


is that for the jerky or having another kid made??????????????


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> Boulder hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Springville Meat Co.
> ...


Jerky.....you can take care of the kid at home :lol:


----------

